# excision of mass of the scalp x4



## trose45116

anyone know what would the cpt code would be for this? the path report states skin with pilar cyst.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo

I would go w/ 11420-11426 codes Dx 706.2

A trichilemmal cyst, also known as a pilar cyst or wen, is a common fluid-filled growth (cyst) that forms from a hair follicle; they are most often found on the scalp.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo

If 4 excised and show separate incisions I would also use -59 modifer.


----------

